# Silly kitty



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Caught Delia in a position that she learned from Oliver...


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

OMG she looks so naughty with that pose right in front of the mirror 8O


----------



## spamlet (Mar 14, 2005)

:lol: :lol: That's brilliant! Cat's obviously know the importance of routine inspections too!


----------



## emrldsky (Aug 31, 2004)

Oh goodness!!! :lol: 

Hey, how is Oliver doing aggression-wise since you've gotten her?


----------



## Tindi18 (Oct 3, 2004)

I think that is one of the cutest positions a cat can be in! I always wish that I had a camera around when Kitty gets like that.


----------



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

:lol: thats brilliant! What a poser!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

8O :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

spamlet said:


> :lol: :lol: That's brilliant! Cat's obviously know the importance of routine inspections too!


 :lol: :lol: 

What a funny little kitty


----------



## Crystal211 (Aug 1, 2004)

lol!!! Look at her face, too! Too funny..


----------

